# "Making Life Multi-Planetary", a paper by Elon Musk



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Making Life Multi-Planetary*
Elon Musk, 2018-03-01

Looks like it adds some details to the October 2017 presentation that he gave. I haven't found time to read it yet, but will be adding it to my to-do list.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

What details do you see added? That's what I remember seeing in the presentation.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> What details do you see added? That's what I remember seeing in the presentation.


I haven't read it yet. I found it via a short article that said it added some details.


----------

